# The Sopranos - 5/14 - *Spoilers*



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

WTF? Johnny Sack cops a plea? Vito heads back to NJ? Aye carrumba!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

After Tony expressed so much resentment in Dr. Melfi's office about Janice, why in the world did he buy Janice a house??? The only thing I can think is he wants to show her who has the power in their family now, as opposed to when they were kids and Janice had the power that came with being attractive and older. As if to say: "Look who has the power now, Janice. I can put you in a nice house, or take it away if I feel like it."


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

And not just a house...


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

yawn

can't even trust the spoilers anymore. I'd like to get excited about things we see, but I can't anymore.

2 more left for this mini season.....hopefully the last 8 are good


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> yawn


Well, I wouldn't say it was a stellar episode, but the 2 points Gregor brought out are pretty significant. I was sure that if Vito was gonna be dealt with, the crew would have to come to him. To have him go back to Jersey is mind-boggling. Johnny Sac has in essence flipped, even though he might not name names, he's called everyone he's had dealings with in doubt as far as if they're in organized crime.

While I didn't expect Vito to leave NH, I sure am glad that's played itself out and now that he's had the onions to go back to Jersey, it brings the situation between Phil & Tony to a boil. Yeah, I know the coming attractions can't be totally trusted, but I think that should be interesting.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anybody ever had a job like Vito's carpentry job where you PRAY that the clock is running as fast as you fervently hope it is? To me, that was good dialogue (monologue actually) that conveyed an important aspect of why Vito left. He knew he couldn't take a life like that any longer.

Speaking of Vito, gotta LOVE the Vito and Jim in bed scene that cut immediately to the train entering the tunnel scene!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I loved watching Vito, after a lifetime "in construction," having to do actual construction. Probably for the first time ever.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anybody ever had a job like Vito's carpentry job where you PRAY that the clock is running as fast as you fervently hope it is? To me, that was good dialogue (monologue actually) that conveyed an important aspect of why Vito left. He knew he couldn't take a life like that any longer.
> 
> Speaking of Vito, gotta LOVE the Vito and Jim in bed scene that cut immediately to the train entering the tunnel scene!


Once you have the easy life, you can't go back to hard work


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Even with the plea, Johnny Sac spends 15 yrs. in jail. Some plea.

Vito showing back up could make for a nice bit of suspense as we go into the break, but they keep defusing things just when we should be seeing hostilities, so who knows for sure what to believe will happen.

T. buying the house for Janice sends a batch of messages in all different directions. As noted above, on the one hand, it sends Janice a message that she owes T. big time. But, it also sends a message to Carm and others around T. that he spends money on his family. Not necessarily a good prescedent, with Meadow due to get hitched. It makes you think T. saw that conversation with Meadow as one meaning she wasn't gonna make it down the aisle with Finn.

I don't quite get why T. didn't follow up on the spec house issue. I get that he maybe saw Carm letting herself get distracted from motherhood because of it, but what harm would have been caused by letting her finish the house properly? She gets more independence maybe? Something he feels he really couldn't afford?!


As usual, an episode with Janice is generally not a good episode. Not a horrible one, but not good either.


Oh, the comment above about the model train and tunnel was something I noticed too. Subliminal message for sure.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nice, how Vito popped that poor homeowner over a fender bender.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, he was drinking, though.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Vito in bed, rolls over, Johnny Cakes spoons him. Next shot, train going into tunnel. Marvelous.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> can't even trust the spoilers anymore. I'd like to get excited about things we see, but I can't anymore.


I actually look forward to the next episode preview to see just how they make it look more dramatic than it really is. Like last nights:



Spoiler



Tony reaches for a knife. Cut to Tony throwing something. You think he's throwing the knife. But in the actual ep he probably reaches for the knife, cuts himself a serving of lasange, gets mad, and throws the plate.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

How is Vito getting back from NH, he is on an interstate then driving down a two lane road?

He caddy has sever front end damage, he can make it from the sticks back to NJ with no one stopping him for that much damage.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

HomieG said:


> Vito in bed, rolls over, Johnny Cakes spoons him. Next shot, train going into tunnel. Marvelous.


I changed the channel for 20 seconds............I couldn't take no more


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> After Tony expressed so much resentment in Dr. Melfi's office about Janice, why in the world did he buy Janice a house??? The only thing I can think is he wants to show her who has the power in their family now, as opposed to when they were kids and Janice had the power that came with being attractive and older. As if to say: "Look who has the power now, Janice. I can put you in a nice house, or take it away if I feel like it."


My take on it was once he realized why he hated his sister so much (because she basically abandoned him and his sister to cope with their mother, he was able to forgive her and move on. I could be totally wrong, but that is how I read the gesture to buy the house. I think all along he could have been that kind of brother for her, but he has always hated her so much for leaving him that he did everything he could to sabotage her life.

By the way this assessment reveals that I actually am watching the Dr. Melfi scenes again, as much as I always fast forwarded through them in the past.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

marksman said:


> My take on it was once he realized why he hated his sister so much (because she basically abandoned him and his sister to cope with their mother, he was able to forgive her and move on. I could be totally wrong, but that is how I read the gesture to buy the house. I think all along he could have been that kind of brother for her, but he has always hated her so much for leaving him that he did everything he could to sabotage her life.
> 
> By the way this assessment reveals that I actually am watching the Dr. Melfi scenes again, as much as I always fast forwarded through them in the past.


That was my take as well. That, and the fact that he felt guilty about trash-talking Bobby even after he had the [email protected] beaten out of him by those punk thugs.

Loved the train tunnel metaphore :up: That's been done so many times before it's almost cliche, but somehow the use of it with a gay scene and the fact that it was a model train... it cracked me up.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well lets face it, Janice is easy to dislike


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

To me it seemed like a desperate move trying to liven up an otherwise dull episode. Perhaps Chase was thinking that they had to at least have some action in the show last night, so he takes Vito off the interstate, puts him on a back road, has him drink and crash, just to have an excuse to shoot someone. 

It did seem a bit contrived. I understand that they wanted to show VIto was getting back to NJ no matter what, but it just seemed forced to me.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

After Janice straightened out Bobby Jr. over his going to a friend's house and making him do his Spanish paper instead, all in front of Tony, Bobby's future promotion to captain doesn't seem likely. Janice maybe, but not Bobby.

If indeed Tony did buy her the house out of forgiveness, then Janice gets what she wanted without Bobby having to be promoted, which I'm sure Tony thinks would be undeserved. Although, I think Tony did feel sorry for Bobby by the way he kept looking at him and his big eye patch, so that might have been a factor, too.


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Nice, how Vito popped that poor homeowner over a fender bender.


Yeah, but I wonder if it means he won't last through the next episode. After he got back into his car & gunned it in reverse to get it out from under the SUV it looks like part of his front bumper broke off. He took off so quickly to get away from the scene that he didn't bother to check the damange. What are the chances that his license plate is lying there at the scene of the crime? If it is then the cops would have a description of the car & Vito on the news in about 5 minutes time. Imagine how T, Sil, Paulie, etc. would react to seeing that on tv.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Funn when Vito called the guy Johnny Cake, haha 

His "boyfriend" was very moody though huh, flipping out at Vito when he helped out at the fire and all.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I loved Johnny Sac's brother in law trying to communicate messages between him and Tony. 'No, I'm actually talking about a f*cking cake' Hilarious. 

Not a bad episode. Tony's done a lot for Janice and I'm always amazed how she'll throw it in his face that he does nothing and he ends up doing something for her again. Janice is my least favorite character. 

Johnny Sac is so dead. Whether he flipped or not, even revealing that Cosa Nostra exists is grounds for...retirement.

If I were Tony, I'd be worried about the gardner. They all treat him like crap so he'd probably be a pretty easy flip. If anyone could slip a listening device onto Tony's property....


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I guess Christopher is out the $25k for the Maseratti. Ginny sure can't pay it back.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

Vito must die. Before, he was just a freak in the context of the mob and his quest for happiness was somewhat amusing. But now we see that he is just another psycho killer....he's got to go. Why couldn't he just threaten the guy with the gat, then take off?

I'm thinking maybe Finn is considering an alternate lifestyle considering he won't boink Meadow...hmm, maybe Vito awakened something there? Maybe Meadow will whack him as intitation for joining the mob as their new Consigliora.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

"What about Neil Young?"
"He owns Lionel!!"

Funny


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MerlinMacuser said:


> I'm thinking maybe Finn is considering an alternate lifestyle considering he won't boink Meadow...hmm, maybe Vito awakened something there?


Maybe he didn't "awaken" anything. Maybe his gaydar picked up on the fact that Finn _was already gay_ but was in denial.

Meadow's hot... we need more scenes with her and less with Janice.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I would say Finn might just be cheating on Meadow or spending too much time with friends and being too tired. But sure, he may be gay. Why not.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

It really is just so dull. I think we all "reach" trying to find things that are good but overall it's disjointed with very little of significance running week to week. After last week with Chris we hardly even see him this week. No Vito last week and he's back this week. Hardly any Pauly after a lot last week. Arty and Little Paulie - forgotten etc. etc, the list could go on.

I must just be dumb because I'm not getting it at all.


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a feeling something big will go down with Bobby Bacala - his odd addiction to his train set, last week's blowup with Paulie, and this week taking some asphalt in the eye have to have him at the boiling point.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe Finn is just sick of her little mafia princess ****? Now that he thinks Vito is out of the picture he doesn't feel the need to marry her for protection. That is the only reason he asked her in the first place.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mrpantstm said:


> Johnny Sac is so dead. Whether he flipped or not, even revealing that Cosa Nostra exists is grounds for...retirement.


I don't get that. I mean, even if you've been living under a rock for the last 30 years, you know that the Mafia exists.

It seems like the only people claiming the Mafia doesn't exist are the people who are in it. 



MerlinMacuser said:


> Vito must die. Before, he was just a freak in the context of the mob and his quest for happiness was somewhat amusing. But now we see that he is just another psycho killer....he's got to go.


Uhhhhh.... I don't know if you've been paying attention or not, but they're _all_ psycho killers.

Every now and then, because the writing is that good, I find myself feeling sympathy for these people.

Then I remember what they are.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Meadow definitely has some of Janice's DNA in her.

"I told him he could go without me if he wanted to... and he did!!!"  Listen b!tch, if you didn't want him to go, you should have told him that instead of speaking Girl.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

busyba said:


> I don't get that. I mean, even if you've been living under a rock for the last 30 years, you know that the Mafia exists.
> 
> It seems like the only people claiming the Mafia doesn't exist are the people who are in it.


Agreed but whenever the FBI cracks down on organized crime, they like to publicize that they took them down signifigantly whether true or not. And the Mob wants this because the less people believe that the Mob is this gigantic problem, the less public scrutiny and pressure to do something about it.

They know the public knows about them. But they don't like it when one of their guys, especially the head of one of the families, to go before a judge and say 'Um Yeah It exists and I'm a part of it.'

It'd be like an Ranger saying there's some ultra secret outfit call I don't know "The Unit"  and he's a part of it. Sure we all know there probably exists such a group but we don't really know it's there do we?

Additionally, whether the public knows or not, it's a matter of pride among made men that if you do go down, you don't flip or admit you are a part of Cosa Nostra.

But more in context with the show, add this admission to the crying at his daughters wedding and John is not that highly regarded in the Family circle. Indeed, maybe the reason he tried so hard to provide for Jenny was because he knew that he probably wouldn't be around much longer to do so himself.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

busyba said:


> I don't get that. I mean, even if you've been living under a rock for the last 30 years, you know that the Mafia exists.
> 
> It seems like the only people claiming the Mafia doesn't exist are the people who are in it.


Omerta.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Maybe Finn is just sick of her little mafia princess ****? .


Bingo


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Liked the stuff with Vito this week. Having the "perfect" life with "Johnny Cakes" guy, they both love each other, he actually gets an honest job. But wait, the boredom of real life and that real job get to him, and he's gone. Watching Johnny Cakes call out for Vito, man, that's breaking my heart. But Vito is gone, going back to Jersey. 
He is really f&*&ed up, hitting that Jeep and all. To extract himself from the situation, he gun down the guy in the snow. Reminds me of that Russian guy from the pine barrens.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Joeg180 said:


> How is Vito getting back from NH, he is on an interstate then driving down a two lane road?


THANK YOU! I said the same thing. There would be no reason for him to get off I-95. Plus in the scene where he was on the highway, the sign said New York/New Jersey which means he would have most likely have been in CT, since if still in NH the sign would have said "Mass/RI", yet when he was back on the 2 lane road, the guy he wacked was faking (badly) a New Hampshire accent.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

jones07 said:


> Bingo


What's to be sick of? She's smart, ambitious, horney and filthy rich.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

joeinma said:


> THANK YOU! I said the same thing. There would be no reason for him to get off I-95. Plus in the scene where he was on the highway, the sign said New York/New Jersey which means he would have most likely have been in CT, since if still in NH the sign would have said "Mass/RI", yet when he was back on the 2 lane road, the guy he wacked was faking (badly) a New Hampshire accent.


Yes but the car right ahead of him at the exit was the fuzz and he had just taken a big hit of vodka.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

busyba said:


> I don't get that. I mean, even if you've been living under a rock for the last 30 years, you know that the Mafia exists.
> 
> It seems like the only people claiming the Mafia doesn't exist are the people who are in it.
> 
> ...


but they usually only kill each other, not civilians.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

MerlinMacuser said:


> What's to be sick of? She's smart, ambitious, horney and filthy rich.


And spoiled and *WHINEY*.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

I like the scene where Tony and Sil were badmouthing Johnny Sac for his statement (what did the lawyers call it?), the gardener shows up and asks again if he can quit doing the Sacrimoni house, and they act so offended!!  Dirty Rotten Scoundrels...

Matt


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

MerlinMacuser said:


> What's to be sick of? She's smart, ambitious, horney and filthy rich.


The Feds can take away that filthy rich-ness with just one fat rat flipping.

That Fat Rat could end up being Vito


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Paperboy2003 said:


> To me it seemed like a desperate move trying to liven up an otherwise dull episode. Perhaps Chase was thinking that they had to at least have some action in the show last night, so he takes Vito off the interstate, puts him on a back road, has him drink and crash, just to have an excuse to shoot someone.
> 
> It did seem a bit contrived. I understand that they wanted to show VIto was getting back to NJ no matter what, but it just seemed forced to me.


I think it was a device used to make it clear that Vito is in a very desperate state. Anyone thinking he plans on just walking back to his old life with nothing being said might take note. He did not want the cops involved because that would mean he was identified and potentially located.

Perhaps it was a bit contrived, but how else do you get the point across that Vito is extremely desperate and will do pretty much anything to prevent from being identified. (Except to his boyfriend Johnny Cakes though. "I love you Johnny Cakes".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

The best part of the whole thing was Tony having little compassion for Bobby. Remember the early episodes. Every time somebody had something happen to them, no matter what it was, they always claimed they got jumped by a bunch of black guys. Tony used that excuse a few times himself. Now, somebody actually does get jumped by a bunch of black guys, and Tony doesn't believe it.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

joeinma said:


> ...Plus in the scene where he was on the highway, the sign said New York/New Jersey which means he would have most likely have been in CT, since if still in NH the sign would have said "Mass/RI", yet when he was back on the 2 lane road, the guy he wacked was faking (badly) a New Hampshire accent.


This just in from the Department of Nitpicking...
If you have a chance to watch the scene again where you see the I-95 sign, you'll notice that the cop car in that scene belongs to the Mass. State Police and the car that Vito hits has Mass plates.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

bigrig said:


> I like the scene where Tony and Sil were badmouthing Johnny Sac for his statement (what did the lawyers call it?), the gardener shows up and asks again if he can quit doing the Sacrimoni house, and they act so offended!!  Dirty Rotten Scoundrels...
> 
> Matt


Did anyone catch what Tony and Sil were carrying? Boxes of "The Guns of Navarone" DVDs. LOL


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> Did anyone catch what Tony and Sil were carrying? Boxes of "The Guns of Navarone" DVDs. LOL


Wasn't it _Sands of Iwo Jima_??
And for the folks who like to find hidden meanings in such things, the squad leader dies in the end.
(And no, I'm not going to worry about spoilerizing a 57-year-old movie.)


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

midas said:


> Now, somebody actually does get jumped by a bunch of black guys, and Tony doesn't believe it.


I didn't take it that Tony didn't believe what happened to Bobby, he just couldn't believe Bobby would be so stupid to be out alone that late at night in that neighborhood.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Bars & Tone said:


> Wasn't it _Sands of Iwo Jima_??
> And for the folks who like to find hidden meanings in such things, the squad leader dies in the end.
> (And no, I'm not going to worry about spoilerizing a 57-year-old movie.)


You're right, my bad. I couldn't remember which one it was, but Tony has probably seen both of them. LOL


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope Vito gets whacked as punishment for his storyline boring me for about five weeks.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

bigrig said:


> I like the scene where Tony and Sil were badmouthing Johnny Sac for his statement (what did the lawyers call it?), the gardener shows up and asks again if he can quit doing the Sacrimoni house, and they act so offended!!  Dirty Rotten Scoundrels...
> 
> Matt


An "allocution"

An allocution is sometimes required of a defendant who pleads guilty to a crime in a plea bargain in exchange for a reduced sentence. In this instance, allocution can serve to provide closure for victims or their families. In principle, it removes any doubt as to the exact nature of the defendant's guilt in the matter. However, there have been many cases in which the defendant allocuted to a crime that he did not commit, often because this is a requirement to receiving a lesser sentence.

-Roll


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

busyba said:


> Meadow definitely has some of Janice's DNA in her.
> 
> "I told him he could go without me if he wanted to... and he did!!!"  Listen b!tch, if you didn't want him to go, you should have told him that instead of speaking Girl.


I don't mean to be a pig, but what woman in the world has not done this? 

isn't anybody shocked at how little money someone like Johnny Sacks has?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> isn't anybody shocked at how little money someone like Johnny Sacks has?


I was surprised. Makes me wonder if that was unique to him or if all of them are not as well-off as they act/spend.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Ahhhh johnny most likely has 2 mil in cash stash somewhere.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I don't mean to be a pig, but what woman in the world has not done this?


Been there, done that.

Mr. Soze: Mind if I play golf this Sunday?
Mrs. Soze: Sure. I don't care.

It's too bad about Johnny Sack. He is by far the best character in the show, as well as being played by a terrific actor. [cough]Bobby/Melfi[/cough]. That scene with his BIL talking about coffee and chicory and the cake were laugh out loud funny. Gonna miss ya, John.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ireland967 said:


> I have a feeling something big will go down with Bobby Bacala - his odd addiction to his train set, last week's blowup with Paulie, and this week taking some asphalt in the eye have to have him at the boiling point.


I'm thinking the same thing. And I always thought Bobby WAS a Captain. Especially after his blowup with "Captain" Paulie? Who does Bobby work for?

A meh episode overall. After the first episode, all the others seem to be setup for some big bang coming.

Love the conversation with Johnny Sac and brother in law, it was hysterical watching the brother in law trying to be a 'cool mobster' type 

Wasn't Tony's deal with the house that they would sell the house to Janet? I must have missed where Tony said he'd pay for it.

This whole Johnny Sac thing makes no sense to me. When, in any of the other episodes, did Johnny Sac show himself to be a wimp? Only toward his wife did I ever see him act even remotely wimpy. But this is obviously to setup the Phil-Tony war that is looming, and the "Fort Sumter" is going to be Vito.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Wasn't Tony's deal with the house that they would sell the house to Janet? I must have missed where Tony said he'd pay for it.


Tony negotiated the deal so that Bobby got the house for half price.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm surprised Johnny Sack didn't cut a deal and start snitching as soon as Tony schemed to kick his beloved 400 lb wife out of the house. In today's mob world, Omerta doesn't mean crap. These guys, from top to bottom, squeal on each other as soon as the feds apply some pressure.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I too thought Bobby was promoted to captain ages ago. When Junior could no longer handle his crew.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I too thought Bobby was promoted to captain ages ago. When Junior could no longer handle his crew.


I think he was just promoted to babysitter.

Remember him going to Tony and asking for a bit more besides being Junior's nanny? Captains wouldn't have to do that, they can go out on their own and find their own $. So long as they don't step on someone else's toes and as long as they kick up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> ...A meh episode overall. After the first episode, all the others seem to be setup for some big bang coming...


I keep saying that....but now we only have 2 episodes left....when the h*ll is the "big bang" coming?!?

I have felt dissapointed after every episode this season.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Tony negotiated the deal so that Bobby got the house for half price.


So in reality, Tony didn't BUY the house for Janet and Bobby, he just got if for them at 1/2 price. Seems to be everyone is assuming he bought them the house. Either way, nice of Tony to do that for his sister.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I keep saying that....but now we only have 2 episodes left....when the h*ll is the "big bang" coming?!?
> 
> I have felt dissapointed after every episode this season.


It's like s*x. We keep getting a little closer each time until...bang!!  The explosion happens...

It's a shame we have to sit through a bunch of episodes for a one episode payback. I suppose that's why we all love 24. There is something in EVERY episode, no matter how ludicris it might be


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> So in reality, Tony didn't BUY the house for Janet and Bobby, he just got if for them at 1/2 price. Seems to be everyone is assuming he bought them the house. Either way, nice of Tony to do that for his sister.


I think everybody assumes that Jance & Bobby can't afford that house...even for half price. What did the lawyer say it was worth? Over $2mill right?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I think everybody assumes that Jance & Bobby can't afford that house...even for half price. What did the lawyer say it was worth? Over $2mill right?


I think it was 1.2 million...at 50% off, I think they can sell their current house and not pay anything (or very little)...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I think it was 1.2 million...at 50% off, I think they can sell their current house and not pay anything (or very little)...


Exactly. And that is 1/2 mil is probably about the price of an average house in Northern NJ these days, so their house has to be worth at least that. So I would not assume that Tony bought it for them but that he did them a nice favor getting the deal for his sister who loves the house.

To a larger point. It just shows how they just step all over each other when they are down. No feelings here at all for Mrs. Johnny Sac, throw her out on the street!!

And I think Tony made this deal BEFORE he knew Johnny was copping a plea. Someone had mentioned that it was after.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, Tony DID pay a little...he dropped his cut from 10% to 8% (from 10 cups of coffee to 8  )... 

I don't think it makes up for the $600K difference, but he did pay SOMETHING...


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Janice and whoever that was, coming down the stairs and talking about how they were gonna remodel, right in front of Mrs. Sac.......that was cold. Like Chris buying the car. I thought it was funny it got taken out from under him.

I'm not supprised to see Johnny Sac folding up like he did in court. Remember, he wasn't the boss for a long time, he just got it when Carmine kicked.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

No way Ginny could have afforded the taxes on that house anymore anyway. Still, it was pretty disgusting to see the Soprano vultures circle her misfortune.  :down:


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Still, it was pretty disgusting to see the Soprano vultures circle her misfortune.  :down:


Look, These are not noble people. They are murderers, cheats, racketeers, robbers, rogues, scoundrels, swindlers and thiefs. From the lowest foot soldiers to the boss. And lets throw in their wives who are little better. Who are living high on the hog on blood money.
Capitalizing on Ginny's misfortune. I'm not surprise, they are like Rats who eat their own when times are bad.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder if Phil is obligated to help Ginny out financially like Vito and Paulie did for Carmela while Tony was in the hospital?


----------



## bap (Dec 7, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I wonder if Phil is obligated to help Ginny out financially like Vito and Paulie did for Carmela while Tony was in the hospital?


Vito, Paulie, etc. only started ponying up the money when they realized Tony might actually survive and recover to the point of keeping control of the family. If they knew he was going to end up a vegetable they wouldn't have been so quick to give Carmella any money.

Johnny Sac is a totally different situation. First off, he lost face in front of not only his own mob family but the Soprano mob family when he broke down at his daughters wedding. Now you add to that the fact that he admitted to being in the mob in a court, and I'm sure both mob families are extremely upset with him. If he doesn't turn for the FBI and get their protection he'll probably end up with a shiv in his back before too long. Also, don't forget how Phil's been dealing with Tony behind Johnny's back lately. Even if Johnny survives the next 15 years in jail, what can he do if Phil doesn't help Ginny out during that time? It's obvious that Johnny Sac is a broken man the way he's letting Tony push him around.

In fact, now that I think about it, Johnny Sacs admission in court that he is/was a mobster would probably guarantee that his wife wouldn't get any handouts. She'd be under a lot of scrutiny by the feds. How would she be able to explain the money she keeps getting? It'd be a huge risk by people like Phil to give her any donations. It'd just draw the FBI to him.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

bap said:


> Vito, Paulie, etc. only started ponying up the money when they realized Tony might actually survive and recover to the point of keeping control of the family. If they knew he was going to end up a vegetable they wouldn't have been so quick to give Carmella any money.
> 
> Johnny Sac is a totally different situation. First off, he lost face in front of not only his own mob family but the Soprano mob family when he broke down at his daughters wedding. Now you add to that the fact that he admitted to being in the mob in a court, and I'm sure both mob families are extremely upset with him. If he doesn't turn for the FBI and get their protection he'll probably end up with a shiv in his back before too long. Also, don't forget how Phil's been dealing with Tony behind Johnny's back lately. Even if Johnny survives the next 15 years in jail, what can he do if Phil doesn't help Ginny out during that time? It's obvious that Johnny Sac is a broken man the way he's letting Tony push him around.
> 
> In fact, now that I think about it, Johnny Sacs admission in court that he is/was a mobster would probably guarantee that his wife wouldn't get any handouts. She'd be under a lot of scrutiny by the feds. How would she be able to explain the money she keeps getting? It'd be a huge risk by people like Phil to give her any donations. It'd just draw the FBI to him.


Technically, though, Johnny is still the boss, if in name only at this point. He might have guys in his crew that are loyal to him more so than Phil and will kick up to Ginny. There could be a split coming in the NY family -- some that are loyal to Johnny, some that are loyal to Phil. (Which is I guess why Rusty was whacked - so he couldn't take advantage of the power vacuum Johnny's absence created.) I wonder if we'll get to see how this plays out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Johnny Sac and his family are "dead" to everybody now that he admitted guilt. I doubt we'll hear or see any more from them.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> There is something in EVERY episode, no matter how ludicris it might be


There's a rapper in every episode?  

Seems to me that Johnny Sac saw a difference between flipping, and what he did. (What was it called...allocution...?) Probably the rest of them treat it a little differently too. If they _were _ the same, why not just flip?

Sac is "dead to them," Tony said he hoped he'd die in prison, but it didn't seem like they were motivated to _make _ it happen. It was pretty funny how they berated the landscaper for saying Johnny was guilty.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> well, Tony DID pay a little...he dropped his cut from 10% to 8% (from 10 cups of coffee to 8  )...
> 
> I don't think it makes up for the $600K difference, but he did pay SOMETHING...


But remember he was only offered 7 cups of coffee originally, so he got an extra 1 cup _and_ the house at 50% off.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> ...Sac is "dead to them," Tony said he hoped he'd die in prison, but it didn't seem like they were motivated to _make _ it happen. It was pretty funny how they berated the landscaper for saying Johnny was guilty.


I totally agree. They will not pursue whacking him....he just doesn't exsist to them anymore. He had 3 options:

Flip and be killed
Go to trial and have all of his assets siezed
Plea and admit guilt and be left all on his own


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Bars & Tone said:


> Wasn't it _Sands of Iwo Jima_??
> And for the folks who like to find hidden meanings in such things, the squad leader dies in the end.
> (And no, I'm not going to worry about spoilerizing a 57-year-old movie.)


It was actually "Sands of *Iowa* Jima." We had to rewind and pause it to be sure. I couldn't believe it. Thank goodness for TiVo and HD. 

tk


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Anubys said:


> I don't mean to be a pig, but what woman in the world has not done this?
> 
> isn't anybody shocked at how little money someone like Johnny Sacks has?


5 Million is LITTLE MONEY????


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

That's how much money of his that the Feds could actually find. I am sure he has some more stashed here and there.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I keep saying that....but now we only have 2 episodes left....when the h*ll is the "big bang" coming?!?
> 
> I have felt dissapointed after every episode this season.


If I were Finn the big bang would happen to the little mafia princess repeatedly.

Damn she even looked hot when she was all messed up while crying to Tony.

Very sexy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> That's how much money of his that the Feds could actually find. I am sure he has some more stashed here and there.


I'm not so sure. He seems genuinely concerned about how his wife is going to make ends meet...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> If I were Finn the big bang would happen to the little mafia princess repeatedly.
> 
> Damn she even looked hot when she was all messed up while crying to Tony.
> 
> Very sexy.


A wise man once said, "No matter how hot she is, someone, somewhere is sick of putting up with her sh!t." I would guess that's where Finn is. 

tk


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I'm not so sure. He seems genuinely concerned about how his wife is going to make ends meet...


Well it take a lot of cash to feed that elephant.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tubsone said:


> 5 Million is LITTLE MONEY????


well, this is mafia boss we're talking about...and he's over 50 years old...he's been at least a captain for a while...I would have thought he has 40-50 million...

note that Tony also didn't have any money when he was in the hospital...

I guess they're right when they say that crime doesn't pay!


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Anubys said:


> well, this is mafia boss we're talking about...and he's over 50 years old...he's been at least a captain for a while...I would have thought he has 40-50 million...
> 
> note that Tony also didn't have any money when he was in the hospital...
> 
> I guess they're right when they say that crime doesn't pay!


Jonny hasn't been the Boss that long(only since last season)40-50 MILLION That's Crazy! THERE NOT SCARFACE!  .......Tony has money!..You dont live in a house like that and have cars like that and DO WHATEVER YOU WANT EVERYDAY without having money to do it.

Like I said before 5 MILLION=Little money!.....I wish I had such little money!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I agree that he has more money stashed away. But nothing like 40-50 million.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

let's do the math...we know Bobby is NOT a captain...and he kicked up about $3-5K a week to Tony...Tony has about 50 people working for him...if each captain (and he has about 5) kick up to him $10K, that's at least $60-70K PER WEEK (captains plus the others)... 

not counting the big jobs such as the one that Vito and Paulie scored where they kicked up $200K to Tony... 

even at $50K a week, that's about $2.5 million a year...add 10 odd jobs a year for $200K each (which is pretty low) and we're talking about $5 million per year in income...and we're not counting the income from the bogus jobs he holds at various companies (such as the job at the garbage company)... 

Someone like Paulie, who kicks up $10K to Tony, which is 25% of his income, that still makes him a $30K net per week or 1.5 million per year not counting the odd big job...


----------



## RexTrout (Jan 5, 2001)

Anubys said:


> let's do the math...we know Bobby is NOT a captain...and he kicked up about $3-5K a week to Tony...Tony has about 50 people working for him...if each captain (and he has about 5) kick up to him $10K, that's at least $60-70K PER WEEK (captains plus the others)...
> 
> not counting the big jobs such as the one that Vito and Paulie scored where they kicked up $200K to Tony...
> 
> ...


Tax free.


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

RexTrout said:


> Tax free.


Yeah, but you gotta pay your own health insurance.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It's the overhead that gets ya.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Anubys said:


> let's do the math...we know Bobby is NOT a captain...and he kicked up about $3-5K a week to Tony...Tony has about 50 people working for him...if each captain (and he has about 5) kick up to him $10K, that's at least $60-70K PER WEEK (captains plus the others)...
> 
> not counting the big jobs such as the one that Vito and Paulie scored where they kicked up $200K to Tony...
> 
> ...


What?!??!....Were having a math test. Where's my number 2 pencil.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tubsone said:


> What?!??!....Where having a math test. Where's my number 2 pencil.


let's work on our English first! 

Welcome to the forum! :up:


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Anubys said:


> let's work on our English first!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! :up:


Yeah I know...as soon as I turned off my computer I thought about what I said and remembered that I messed up the were and where's!....my bad!


----------

